# Had enough of the car now. It's time for a Porsche



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Not really interested in repairing the car anymore. Its going to cost £1000 privately and the insurance company have raised my excess for electing to go with my local garage.

I realise I won't have any luck selling on here with a new bumper and grill required. My old trader neighbour is coming to view it and has agreed to give me 3500. He will be getting every mod with it. And he has decided to sell it as soon as he repairs it.

Fortunately I managed to pay off the third party and he hasn't gone through insurance.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just stay out of the plumb center when you get it :wink:

Sad to see you go. Enjoy whatever car you go for


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Most likely gong to be another Cayman or another 996 or perhaps another Boxster.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Goodbye.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

smithtt said:


> Not really interested in repairing the car anymore. Its going to cost £1000 privately and the insurance company have raised my excess for electing to go with my local garage.
> I realise I won't have any luck selling on here with a new bumper and grill required so I have decided to sell. My old trader neighbour is coming to view it and has agreed to give me 3500. He will be getting every mod with it. And he has decided to sell it as soon as he repairs it.
> Fortunately I managed to pay off the third party and he hasn't gone through insurance.


Sad to hear that. £1000? I thought you had said it was only bumper and grille damage. Was the bumper beyond repair? I am sure for less than that you could buy a second hand one, have it sprayed and then you could fit it yourself (and if you still want to sell it you might make a bit more money?)

What cars are you considering buying?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Id rip his arm off worth nothing like that as salvage.

Enjoy your next car.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

@Danny "Goodbye to you"

I see your point mate but TBH, I lack interest in it now


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

jamman said:


> Id rip his arm off worth nothing like that as salvage.
> 
> Enjoy your next car.


You don't think 3500 is worth it?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

smithtt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Id rip his arm off worth nothing like that as salvage.
> ...


From a trader to repair offer warranty and sell on no not in a million years.

From a private person maybe I don't know the mileage but the car is quite old isn't it a W ?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I would love a 996 Carrera, IMS failure and some of their other problems have kept me away so far though.

Sounds like you've had one before? Ever had any issues?


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Want to sell me you Pole positions first? swap you with my black seats plus cash?!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

jamman said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


No mate, its a 2003 with 76k and 2 owners. 
Everyone is so quick to judge and be negative. Makes me laugh how much this forum has changed.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

In trader, I should have clarified that he buys and sells cars but doesn't have his own dealer site or anything. He just likes to buy cars and make little profit. however, he has been very successful in doing so.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Kyle18uk said:


> Want to sell me you Pole positions first? swap you with my black seats plus cash?!


Are your seats red?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Dear me.....all these recent 4 posts...

1. I've crashed
2. What's my car worth, 
3. What bumper shall I get
4. I'm going to buy a Porsche

....all because you had a little bump......you'd think the car had annoyed you or something.

Just get it repaired back to how it was and then decide what you're going to do with it once you've found your dummy again!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Such a shame your selling your car looked good, especially with the red recaro's


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds like a more than fair price to me .I have an 03 84k ish and in great condition that's what I value it at . Also been looking into a Boxster S for a while but the I.M.S. problems etc have been putting me off, I;m told the 05 onwards models are better but not totally convinced . Good luck with your new car and I must agree this forum does seem to have changed over the past year or so but is still a brilliant place for help and advice....


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

L33JSA said:


> Dear me.....all these recent 4 posts...
> 
> 1. I've crashed
> 2. What's my car worth,
> ...


That was funny.

I suppose I have been making many decisions but now my mind is made up, I know what I intend to do and thats to sell it.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I would imagine there's a surplus of front bumpers and grilles for sale given how many people have stuck V6 parts on their 1.8's ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

smithtt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > smithtt said:
> ...


My mistake was looking at the pics looked like a W

SO SORRY

Forum hasn't changed at all we've always taken the piss out of you. :wink:

Is a trader but isn't :lol: :roll:


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tomm said:


> I would love a 996 Carrera, IMS failure and some of their other problems have kept me away so far though.
> 
> Sounds like you've had one before? Ever had any issues?


I've had a 996 911 and it was perfectly reliable. The later 3.6 engines are the ones to go for!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

benb89 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > I would love a 996 Carrera, IMS failure and some of their other problems have kept me away so far though.
> ...


Would love to know what you thought of it, but I don't want to rob this chaps thread. Shaft failure, bore score, weeping seals and thousands upon thousands on rebuilds really does put me off, I was determined to get one December last year but overall costs if anything failed and the extended warranty that so many 911 owners recommend out it out of my reach.

At least if my TT gives up I know I am capable of a home repair, 99, not so much.


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tomm said:


> benb89 said:
> 
> 
> > Tomm said:
> ...


Must admit, I did consider the 'possible' problems engine wise.

Doesn't matter, I absolutely smashed it up anyway! £12,000 the insurance bill to fix! Parts ain't cheap man!


----------



## jango-fett (Dec 19, 2011)

benb89 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > I would love a 996 Carrera, IMS failure and some of their other problems have kept me away so far though.
> ...


I can understand wanting to get rid of the TT after the accident.. I have owned cars that i have lost interest in due to the time and effort required to keep it going.. It gets to a point when you just need a change. I hope you have better luck with your next car..

Regarding Porsches, I purchased a 996 in April last year, it took me ages to take the plunge due to all of the horror stories regarding IMS bearing failures, D-Chunk, bore scoring, RMS, etc..
After lots of reading on the subject viewing a few cars it was obvious that therewere no good engines to go for within my price range..the early 3.4 seems quite robust regarding IMS but can suffer from RMS, Oval bores and D-Chunk, the 3.6 suffers from bore scoring, IMS, RMS etc

The best thing to do would be get it inspected and then put onto a maintenance plan with Hartec, JMG garage or one of the many others offering this service. Maybe this would help you sleep at night knowing if the engine went bang it would be covered.. as well as covering your service costs..

Personally I didn't bother with it. I bought it form a Porsche specialist with a 6 month warranty. I did worry about it to begin with but now it just gets driven and enjoyed.... it the engine goes bang, the car will turn into big project... V8 conversion??

I am still looking for a nice MK1 TT for my wife... Most have been pretty shocking so far...the hunt continues..


----------

